# winch cable failures



## TPC Services

I switched both the atv's out to a synthic rope but am still haveing issues with that breaking. what other ideas are out there that you may have tried??


----------



## johnscram

Yeah when i first switched, i was like wtf! No way this is gonna oull 4000lbs but i love the stuff now! Works soo well!


----------



## 06Sierra

When you put the synthetic rope on did you also put new fairleads on as well? Any little burr on the fairlead will chew through the rope fast.


----------



## MtnCowboy

Another option is a winch rotator/receiver such as found at Montana Jack's. It's pricey but allows the rope or cable to drop straight down w/o much contact with the fairleads. It also lets you quickly mount the winch on the rear if you need to winch yourself out of trouble, provided that your winch has enough cable. This is the 5th year that I've used the system - works like a charm.


----------



## sublime68charge

06Sierra;1133620 said:


> When you put the synthetic rope on did you also put new fairleads on as well? Any little burr on the fairlead will chew through the rope fast.


+1,
your roller's got to be smooth for the ropes to last.

could go to a length of strap that is like 3" wide and use that instead of a rope.

know when to stop liftng the plow also don't bottom it out on the quad all the time to stop when lifting it.

just my .02 on the matter.


----------



## hondarecon4435

best to use the 2in winch strap to replace the rope. should be able to get about 15ft on there i wouldn't want it too short in case you do need it to get un stuck


----------



## irv

there is a thread back in oct on page 3 called plow lifting mechanisms.
i switched to the strap mentioned. used it sat and sun. no wear at all.
the syn rope just gets flattened. this strap idea is great.--irv

look in the first snow tonite thread for a pic of my strap


----------



## grasskeepers

i bought warns snow plow rope, but had no wieght rating, i also have a berncomac blower, I am scared to use the rope with the blower. the blower is 800 pounds 
ps its red rope if that helps


----------



## 06Sierra

When I had the snowblower on my Rincon, I used synthetic rope with no problems.


----------



## mudman

I'm on my third season with the same 2" winch strap.Thumbs Up


----------



## matstang

I just switched over to a 2" strap and freakin love it. I hated beating up the winch cable and read so much about people not liking the synthetic rope. The strap works sweet and doesn't beat up the fairlead. It winds up straight on itself and doesn't bind. I only used about 4 feet wrapped around the drum. Last year I installed a limit switch inline with the 'in' circuit of the winch switch that stops the plow EXACTLY where it needs to be so as to not put any excessive strain on the strap. Also prevents the all too common bending of the push tubes from holding the 'in' button too long. Makes plowing much more fun!


----------



## irv

matstang;1144910 said:


> I just switched over to a 2" strap and freakin love it. I hated beating up the winch cable and read so much about people not liking the synthetic rope. The strap works sweet and doesn't beat up the fairlead. It winds up straight on itself and doesn't bind. I only used about 4 feet wrapped around the drum. Last year I installed a limit switch inline with the 'in' circuit of the winch switch that stops the plow EXACTLY where it needs to be so as to not put any excessive strain on the strap. Also prevents the all too common bending of the push tubes from holding the 'in' button too long. Makes plowing much more fun!


id like full details on how to do that .sounds really nice.
youre right about the strap. puts the load on a wider area.
lots of great tips on this site for which im grateful--irv


----------



## Subseven

sublime68charge;1133829 said:


> could go to a length of strap that is like 3" wide and use that instead of a rope.


One of the best solutions!


----------



## matstang

irv;1145150 said:


> id like full details on how to do that .sounds really nice.
> youre right about the strap. puts the load on a wider area.
> lots of great tips on this site for which im grateful--irv


Irv, if you do a search on 'bent push tubes', you'll find a thread where I showed pictures of the process and the switch I used. Basically the magnet is attached to the push tubes and the switch part (with the wiring) is attached at a specific point on the frame. Works like a charm. Hope this helps!


----------



## matstang

Found it:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97182&highlight=limit+switch


----------



## irv

cool! thank you!--irv


----------



## hondarecon4435

what about the 8foot peices of synthetic you can buy just for a plow are they any stronger than the full 50 footers?


----------



## matstang

hondarecon4435;1147777 said:


> what about the 8foot peices of synthetic you can buy just for a plow are they any stronger than the full 50 footers?


That would work, however I'm too cheap and always try to think of something I have laying around that I could use instead of going out and spending money! Also, never used the synthetic, but I've read in several places that any kind of burr on the roller will cause that rope to wear through rather quickly. I used an older tow strap. Cut it off at about 4 feet and burned the end so it wouldn't fray then wrapped it around the winch drum. It's a nice feeling knowing I'm not beating up my winch cable and rollers! Also, with a tow strap I've got two ends I can use for when/if this one wears out. The way its going though, it sure seems like it's gonna last quite a while...!


----------



## PowersTree

You need to use a hawse fairlead instead of roller style when using synthetic line.

You guys would be amazed how strong quality rope is. My tow strap is a 60 ft piece of tree climbing rope.


----------



## hondarecon4435

yea ive had synthetic and liked it alot i'm just wondering if the shorter peices designed for plows are thicker than the regular line so it won't break as easy


----------



## irv

i tried that with 3/16 and 1/4 syn rope about 12 ft long. doesn last longer,
just shorter. i switched to the srap mod this year. what a great idea.
more contact area and less stress--irv


5-8 inches of snow today
minnesota is really getting it.


----------



## ALC-GregH

irv;1148012 said:


> i tried that with 3/16 and 1/4 syn rope about 12 ft long. doesn last longer,
> just shorter. i switched to the srap mod this year. what a great idea.
> more contact area and less stress--irv
> 
> 5-8 inches of snow today
> minnesota is really getting it.


irv, can or do you have pics on how the strap is attached to the winch? Wonder if duct tape would hold it on the roller then wind it in over the duct tape? Not sure how to attach the strap. I'd rather know going in then peel the cable off and not have a solution. thanks I was thinking of a seat belt from a junkyard and have a loop hole sewn on the end for a hook. This way I'll have a choice in color!


----------



## matstang

PowersTree;1147931 said:


> You need to use a hawse fairlead instead of roller style when using synthetic line.
> 
> You guys would be amazed how strong quality rope is. My tow strap is a 60 ft piece of tree climbing rope.


Hawse fairlead=awesome idea but also = more money for my poor self! Old tow strap gathering dust in the garage = Free.99!!


----------



## irv

i just wrapped it around the spool quit a few times and attached it to 
the plow .self tightens each time. hasnt loosened yet this winter.
you could start it by securing the end on the spool w/tape. have
it feeding out the bottom of the spool. i used 10' of strap.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Great, thanks irv....


----------



## irv

finally got a picture


----------



## Mnflyboy

Irv,
That strap thing looks mighty familiar. 

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## matstang

Mnflyboy;1154772 said:


> Irv,
> That strap thing looks mighty familiar.
> 
> Jaye(Mn)


That strap thing rocks! I don't know who the inventor is of it but they've definitely sold me on it! Changed to a strap this year and it is THE best. If it was you Jaye, then thank you!


----------



## irv

X2 ! THANK YOU!---irv
not 1 sign of wear.you are the man!

jaye, how many feet of snow do you have?



matstang;1155061 said:


> That strap thing rocks! I don't know who the inventor is of it but they've definitely sold me on it! Changed to a strap this year and it is THE best. If it was you Jaye, then thank you!


----------



## ALC-GregH

Thanks for the pic. I have a 2in strap in the garage. I fitted it last night and didn't like the way it acted. It wanted to un-ravel on the spool and fall to the sides on the spool. What I'm going to do is go out now and look for a strap that is a 1/2in wider so it stays in line on the spool. I measured when the cable was on and I thought it was 2in but turns out it's 2.5in. I'll find one and get a few pics after it's done.


----------



## Dave T

If I ever decide to go the strap route, I'm probably going to do it this way...

6th post down... http://www.nyrocatv.com/forum.cgi?viewtopic=25578


----------



## Dave T

BTW, I think one of the major reasons why a lot of people break their rope is from pulling the winch up to far and bind everything against the fairlead. What I do, is sit on the quad and take a sight line over the top of the front rack onto the plow. Then I place a couple piece of reflective tape on the plow. When I'm pulling up the plow, as soon as I see that tape... I STOP! LOL When I'm plowing, I rarely get the plow up that high... I just bump the winch switch so the plow is not dragging the ground.

You can see the reflective tape in the pic...


----------



## ALC-GregH

I'd like to make a solid front end and lock the front shocks out somehow so it doesn't dive or jump up. That would make plowing SO much better. I've thought of removing the front shocks and make a dummy bar with tabs to mount it solid but haven't gotten around to messing with it. I think it would make it alot better to control the plow.

I finally got the strap spooled up on the winch. Works great. No need to drill and tap holes in the spool. I used duck tape. It draws up tight once and won't get all messed up if you hold the "out" button too long. LOL


----------



## Dave T

Looks good! If I go the the strap, I'll give the duct tape a try first... a lot less tedious work.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I think the strap was 8ft long end to end. Once it pulls tight that first time, it will stay tight and not slip. The strap is the best thing to use on a plow. You always seem to go out farther then you need too when lowering the blade. The strap keeps it all lined up nice rather then have a rats nest of a cable be it nylon rope of any kind or steel cable of any kind, it will rats nest all to heII.  I've already cycled the strap 50 times just f'in with it. Probably need a winch if I keep it up. LOL Crap I need to go knock on wood.

prsport


----------



## matstang

Dave T;1158754 said:


> BTW, I think one of the major reasons why a lot of people break their rope is from pulling the winch up to far and bind everything against the fairlead.
> 
> I think you're right. That is the reason I went with the cutout switch on my plow. It is night and day and makes plowing much more fun. It sucks to have to think when you need to stop winching in after every pass--let alone doing it at the same time I'm shifting into reverse! The magnetic switch I installed does the thinking for me! I changed over to the strap as well and won't go back. I used my winch cable last season and even though I had my cutout switch installed, the winch cable still took a beating. The strap method saves your roller fairlead, winch, winch cable and $.


----------



## Steelworker

If you used a steel cable on your roller fairlead, you must change it before going to synthetic rope. OR you can be a cheapie like me and just rotate the fairlead 180' get a new set of rollers for free.


----------



## apik1

I swapped out the cable for a strap last week, and used it for the first time yesterday. Wow it works great. I used a 2" harbor freight strap and cut it off at 10'. I am very happy with it.


----------



## jmbones

Hey Folks, will the Warn strap that comes with the old Warn electric lift actuators work for this? I don't remember how long it is... need to measure it when I get home.

As mentioned above, i think alot of failure has to do with over-raising the plow and also poor roller condition. However, my rollers are brand new and I have already noticed that the bottom roller does not even roll most of the time when the plow is raised and lowered. This is using the 8' synthetic Warn rope. I have made sure the roller spins freely and even lubed it with some WD40.

Talking about the strap pictured in the image below. Looks to be Warn p/n 68191. I already have it because I have an old actuator.


----------



## hghgrad

I just pulled my cable and put a 10' strap from an old tie down on it. Its only about an inch wide or so, but it's plenty strong and doesn't get all jacked up when I let it hang down. I've got a drop at the end of my drive, so I'm constantly letting an extra 5" or so extra so the blade will articulate properly. I'm tossing the cable in the tool box just in case this strap doesn't make it, but I think it will for sure.


----------



## irv

i like the thinner strap . it doesnt try to unroll. i used 12' on mine.
try it an see how it wraps. and if it stays wrapped . thats the key.


----------



## hghgrad

I stood on the blade and lifted myself up and down a couple times. Seems to wrap up pretty well. I fed a tiny bit through the set screw, so I don't see it going anywhere


----------



## jmbones

I measured that Warn strap from the old electric actuator, it is about 3' 3". I will give it a shot one day and see if it stays tight. I think that would be enough to wrap around the spool a few times and keep it tight though.


----------



## jmbones

I used the strap that came with the old electric lift actuator and it seems to work fine in a static position (up and down). I used duck tape to start the strap on the spool and just wound it in over itself. No snow so I can't really test it but i don't see any issues.


----------



## Mnflyboy

Well, guys....didnt think it would happen, but I broke my strap. Somehow it pulled off to the side on my winch and got a cut in it. The strap lasted about 4 more snowfalls before it gave out when I pushed into a big pile of snow. Well the easy fix was to just cut the frayed end, pull out some more strap and tie a new loop in the end....and away I went. I have 10' of strap on the winch.....so I lost maybe 2' with the cutoff part and strap to make the knot. Even tho I broke it.....I think it's still heads above using cable. So people, watch your strap winding on your winch. If it falls off to the side of your main roll you may fray it or cut it.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## ALC-GregH

Mnflyboy;1179405 said:


> Well, guys....didnt think it would happen, but I broke my strap. Somehow it pulled off to the side on my winch and got a cut in it. The strap lasted about 4 more snowfalls before it gave out when I pushed into a big pile of snow. Well the easy fix was to just cut the frayed end, pull out some more strap and tie a new loop in the end....and away I went. I have 10' of strap on the winch.....so I lost maybe 2' with the cutoff part and strap to make the knot. Even tho I broke it.....I think it's still heads above using cable. So people, watch your strap winding on your winch. If it falls off to the side of your main roll you may fray it or cut it.
> 
> Jaye(Mn)


That's the one thing I'm worried about. I couldn't find a strap thin enough that was wider then 2in. I wanted to get a strap that was 2.5in wide. This would stop the chance of the strap falling off to the side. At 2in there's a good chance it will wind up to the side and cause what happened to you.


----------



## irv

so far mine has stayed right in the middle of the fairlead. hasnt been
a full season yet though--irv


----------



## Reb

Over the years I have used the cable, synthetic rope and straps, each of them had their problems of which most are mentioned in this thread. Eventually I figured out how to attach synthetic rope to the drum so I had 4 lines coming off the drum to spread the load out. Since I did this I haven't broken a single rope on either of my two ATV's and I am using the same rope I started with 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## jmbones

Reb;1180925 said:


> Over the years I have used the cable, synthetic rope and straps, each of them had their problems of which most are mentioned in this thread. Eventually I figured out how to attach synthetic rope to the drum so I had 4 lines coming off the drum to spread the load out. Since I did this I haven't broken a single rope on either of my two ATV's and I am using the same rope I started with 4 or 5 years ago.


Care to elaborate on how you did it? Pictures would be nice as well...


----------



## Reb

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=707456&highlight=synthetic#post707456

If this works it is a previous post I made on the subject. Check the 6th post in this thread.


----------



## jmbones

My Warn strap finally let go today after the 5th storm. I went and got some seatbelts from a buddies beater truck but them aren't long enough to stay wrapped around the drum. So I went to Wally world and got a strap, we'll see how that works.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Does it look something like this?


----------



## ALC-GregH

The way I see it. If the strap has a stitched loop in it, you're done if you don't have a way to lift it back up if it breaks. So I just use a cable clamp and a "D" ring. If it breaks I can just cut it clean and make a new loop and clamp it tight again. All I need is a 1/2in wrench and a few minutes.  The yellow strap is twice as thick as the other I used. Hopefully it will hold up longer. To help that, I ordered a billet aluminum hawse fairlead to help guide the strap back in.


----------



## jmbones

It is a yellow 10k lb tow strap that I cut the hook off from and it does have a stitched loop on it. However I only plow my street and driveway so if it snaps like it did today, I just turn around and drive it back in my garage. Conviently after I went to Wally world and bought the tow strap and installed it, the UPS lady showed up with my extra Warn strap that I had ordered. I still have to get the hawse fairlead. These side rollers I think are what chewed up the Warn strap. That and over lifting the blade.


----------



## jmbones

As usual, the next weakest link in the plow setup will break. I was using a small hole in the plow frame for lifting in with the winch. I guess too many times of over lifting and it blew the hole apart. Now I'll be using the winch hook underneath that entire bar. My only concern is when there is slack in the line the winch hook will come off and I'll need to get off the quad every 2 minutes to hook it back up.


----------



## plowin-fire

I use synthetic rope that is doubled over so there is a loop coming out the fairlead. No problems yet!


----------



## ALC-GregH

Bones, you need to beat that back down and weld a reinforcement plate behind it and while you're at it, weld some gussets in there too. 

Take a closer look at the last pic I posted.


----------



## jmbones

Yes, I do. But I need a welder first  ! However I bought a nice heavy duty caribiner and have looped the strap all the way around that bar and back through the caribiner so it is essentially one piece now. The only thing that can break now is the strap or I rip that entire bar off. I plan to reinforce that bar and weld a thick tab on it for heavy duty action. Gotta borrow a friends welder first.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I see. If you were closer I'd say bring it by and I'd hook you up.


----------



## jmbones

ALC-GregH;1229708 said:


> I see. If you were closer I'd say bring it by and I'd hook you up.


Thanks, I appreciate it!! I have plenty of friends with welders or I could just go out and by a small one, but the laziness factory kicks in... and since we just blew $1300 on a generator, the wife is probably against buying a welder at this time!!


----------



## dt5150

i had this problem with steel cable so i switched to syn rope. still broke. bought an aluminum hawse fairlead, still broke. had to come up with a better idea..

i have a 2" receiver system from 2R racing on my grizzly 700. it allows me to move the winch to the front and rear. i liked the look on montana jacks winch rotator or whatever it's called, so i built my own. they have nice stuff, but it's way overpriced. i already had the 2" receiver up front with the 2R system, so i fabbed up an L shaped bracket to mount my winch too. my winch points straight down at the plow eliminating the 90* angle on the line. works like a charm and haven't had a line break since. using syn. rope btw.


----------

